# My pictures in Oman -- February 2006



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Cool pictures! Post some more!


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> I plan to visit Yemen too, I luv Middle East very much , many people have misunderstanding and misconceptio about the Middle East !
> 
> Arab guys really respect their women, and they are all peace-loving people.
> Wrong message by Western media !! ( sorry no offence to any Western forumers )


Yes, there are some misconceptions of what the middle east is all about. The media can be extremely bias sometimes.


----------



## Xandru (Aug 21, 2006)

Skyprince said:


> With 2 Omani friends.. they treat me every day in Muscat.


brrrrrr, the right guy is afraid of the flash ???


----------

